# Maven Interface hinzugefügt - Error



## ImpCaligula (2. Jul 2015)

Salvete!

Leider bin ich mit Maven erst in den Anfängen (vorher Ant). Ausgangslage ist eine vorhandene Klasse und ein Build Success - auch unter Jenkins. Nun "musste" ich der Klasse ein Interface spendieren. Das hat mein Kollege auch gemacht. Und irgendwie kamen wir uns mit SVN in die Quere.

Vorher. Klasse war da - Build Success Jenkins.
Jetzt. Interface dazu erstellt und Build Failed Jenkins.

Folgende Error Meldung bekomme ich:

```
[ERROR] <https://jenkins.corp.xxxxxx.com/jenkins/job/XXXX%20Master%20Pom%20XXXX/com.xxxx.cp.xxxx.xxxxx.common/ws/src/main/java/xxx/xxxxx/common/constants/IMeineKlasse.java>:[1,0] error: class, interface, or enum expected [ERROR] <https://jenkins.corp.xxxx.com/jenkins/job/XXXX%20Master%20Pom%
```

Die echten Company Namen habe ich mit xxxxx aus kommentiert. Wie bekomme ich das zum Laufen nun? Was muss ich tun? Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise...


----------



## redJava99 (2. Jul 2015)

Sieht nach einem Syntaxfehler im Interface aus.


----------

